# Thoroughbreds! Lets see them!



## chelssss(: (Jul 22, 2008)

my thoroughbred Bayberry is an adopted horse that came from a background of alot of hurt and everything. never fed at his first farm. he had ALOTTTT of trust issues.


now hes my best friend and he has complete trust in me.
thoroughbreds are great horses, some are hot but theyre great animals.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thoroughbreds are the best breed ever.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

awwwww! Gorgeous.


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I have two

Herbie

















Nani


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I like them both! hehe what do you do with them?


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

english_rider144 said:


> I like them both! hehe what do you do with them?


Herbie is my show horse, we do show hunter and eq, he is a little high strung sometimes, but he is a fantastic little horse and very loyal. Nani is just kind of a pleasure horse. My mother shows her at some local shows and she is sometimes used as a lesson horse for dead beginners, she is really slow and only 15.2 hh. Mostly we bought her as a horse for my mom to learn to ride on.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aw. I'd love to get my mom on a horse but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

english_rider144 said:


> aw. I'd love to get my mom on a horse but I don't see that happening.


You never know. I casually mentioned it to my mom that I found a horse while browsing on the internet and she really liked the looks of him. He was a 15.1 hh paint named Eagle, we almost ended bought him, but he didn't vet. After that it was a question of were we buying another horse, but when.

I was actually surprised it happened at all, but my mom loves riding. She rides the at least three times a week.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Supermane said:


> You never know. I casually mentioned it to my mom that I found a horse while browsing on the internet and she really liked the looks of him. He was a 15.1 hh paint named Eagle, we almost ended bought him, but he didn't vet. After that it was a question of were we buying another horse, but when.
> 
> I was actually surprised it happened at all, but my mom loves riding. She rides the at least three times a week.


My dad used to ride. I'd love to get my mom to ride =]


----------



## Midwest Paint (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice TBs out there! I like what I have seen so far!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

I love TB's!!! although.. Im still trying to talk the moms into one more horse.. If we don't get a barrel horse then maybe! : ]

Very pretty horses by that way!


----------



## appy rider 4 life (Nov 28, 2008)

Buck is not full be he has a lot in him. he is my horse if i could find a place to keep him.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

one of the best breeds in the world, in my opinon!! 

heres my boy, Charmer

andd..fyi, thats my sister on him, not me haha!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

gorgeous horses everybody! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

My mare 4yo chestnut 16hh


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

so pretty! what do you do with her?


----------



## peanut (Apr 28, 2008)

shes learning to jump lol
and a bit of dressage
and pony club
and trails sometimes


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehe sounds like a long list!
sounds like ya'll will have fun in the end though


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here is my TB mare, Jubilee. She is 18 years old and a complete sweetheart. I agree, TB's are amazing horses.

Headshot:









Riding:









Lunge line:









and one more cuz I love her so:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

here is Maddy, she is an OTTB. 5 yr old. 16.1 hh









As you can tell she is wild! haha









This was her first show ... i think she was over it and telling us by her facial expression lol









Love this horse!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww! Shes gorgeous!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Jubilee her mane is perfect! you are so luck ... my mares grows so fast and is so thick that it does whatever it wants haha


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

they both are!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Salty your horse is so cute! Such a classic TB face!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is my lovely TB, Joe:wink:.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

ah! I love his back wraps! stars =]]


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> Jubilee her mane is perfect! you are so luck ... my mares grows so fast and is so thick that it does whatever it wants haha


Thanks Karley! Surprisingly I didn't do a lot with it that day. Just brushed it. Her mane is actually pretty thick but it keeps itself nice and neat with regular brushing. I use baby oil sometimes too. It works wonders!


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very pretty!!! - kchfuller, I love maddy's color!! She's so pretty!! : ]

Rockinthebit07- Your horse is just gorgeous, He's such a handsome boy!! and.. where did you get your leg wraps the back ones?? Im a FANATIC about stars and its quite hard to find stuff like that! : ]


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sullivan17----I got one word....Ebay:wink: lol. They have loads of them on there!!And they are relatively cheap!!

Here are some more pics of them and I even got a star saddle pad on ebay:lol: I think someone bedazzled it lol.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

omg so cute! i wanna look for skull ones when i get my horse =]]


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

veryy nice! lol... hmm.. i think your teasing me...  Just kidding! lol


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Sullivan17 said:


> Very pretty!!! - kchfuller, I love maddy's color!! She's so pretty!! : ]
> 
> Rockinthebit07- Your horse is just gorgeous, He's such a handsome boy!! and.. where did you get your leg wraps the back ones?? Im a FANATIC about stars and its quite hard to find stuff like that! : ]


Thanks! I love her


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's my georgous boy!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

I love the stall shot! so pretty. He is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sullivan17 said:


> veryy nice! lol... hmm.. i think your teasing me...  Just kidding! lol


:mrgreen:. I too LOVE stars! lol Here are some links i found from ebay that you might like:wink:

EquiJEM 4 Navy/White Stars Polo /Leg Wraps -Horse- - eBay (item 250357047140 end time Jan-20-09 16:13:59 PST)

english rider---- I found some skull ones too!:mrgreen:

EquiJEM 4 Scary Skulls Polo/ Leg Wraps -Horse-NEW! - eBay (item 260347085413 end time Jan-21-09 14:57:28 PST)
4 Fleece Polo Leg Wraps - Horse - White Skulls on Black - eBay (item 350139436610 end time Feb-09-09 17:43:44 PST)


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

yay thank you!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

YAAAY TB 4-EVA!!!!
Heres my two Delta, chestnut and Dana the gray


----------



## ohhellneely (Dec 18, 2008)

My old horse Frosty:

















And chubchub Nia =]:


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have two.

Cheyenne Autumn is my horsey soul mate, he's who I named my ranch after 

































And then the old man, 28 y/o Renaissance (JC name Count the Copper). He was my best friends but I took him in when she couldn't afford him anymore


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

Swoop 16.2 Jumper/Eventer
Sorry he's really fuzzy in these pics, we dont have any super recent ones yet.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

god everybody has beautiful thoroughbreds!


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

Sea Dragon









Royal Pleasuretime









Big Time BJ


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I've got three...Opal and Sky are full siblings, and do jumpers, and Lucky is my dressage horse 

Sky

































Opal (who's leased and shown by a student of mine)

















And Lucky my dressage horse


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Wait wait Finny's name is Sea Dragon?!?!? I HAD NO IDEA!!!  Too cute!


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

CJ!!! Where did you come from? I have never seen you on here before, or just didn't realize it was you. Yep, Finn's name is Sea Dragon, I love it!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I never pass up an opportunity to show off my big boy!

This is Denny, to those of you who haven't met him! He's a 7 year old OTTB standing 16.2hh. He's a sabino chestnut.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

My boy Shea


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but i just had to add, CheyAut, your old guy looks fantastic!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lovemyfinny, your grey is so cute!


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you!  That boy is my heart and soul!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

LoveMyFinny said:


> Thank you!  That boy is my heart and soul!


Tell his story Rach!!! You guys are an AMAZING team!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you Redhawk!  He's a silly boy


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

CJ82Sky said:


> Tell his story Rach!!! You guys are an AMAZING team!


i want to know the story!


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

tell the story!!!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

I wanna know the story too! Actually i think it would be cute for everyone to tell their stories of how they got their TB's! Mine was cute too.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

I will post a thread under horse pictures with his story! I am always happy to tell it.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a better picture of my boy


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

*drool* hes so gorgeous!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have one. I saved her from being dog meat about 2 years ago. She was absolute skin and bone when we got her. It was sooo sad!!! it took a while to fatten her up but we got there eventually. we didnt even know she was a pure thoroughbred until we got her and looked up her brand on the ASB. its a long story but long story short she ended up at the doggers cause her last owner neglected them and couldnt be bothered with them.
Heres my Pennellipi, she is 5 years old and she is only 14.2 hands.



















Nelly with her fluffy winter coat









Nelly LOVES watermellon! LOL!









Sorry about the big pics


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

This is my tb magic, we do pony club, we love pretty much everything, we do lots of dressage, showjumping, hacking and sporting. 

I was going to show you a picture but they won't upload, any way, thats him in my aviter.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Pennellipi is adorable! She looks like she has Qh in her.

Magic is gorgeous!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

No QH, Pennellipi is all thoroughbred! She is soo beautiful!! her registered name will be Seventh Melody.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

LoveMyFinny said:


> CJ!!! Where did you come from? I have never seen you on here before, or just didn't realize it was you. Yep, Finn's name is Sea Dragon, I love it!


LOL i've been on here for a while - never realized you were on here too!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Here's a pic of my Sam - 









This photo was taken yesterday - This is the best he's ever carried himself. Notice how the side reins are slack, and I almost have contact (still a litte slack there)!


----------



## qtina626 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is Que - I have had him for almost 11 years. He has a bit of a sad story before I got him. He was about to go to a horse dealer when I bought him.


----------



## dressagegal (Jan 15, 2009)

My baby 
[Sorry about the big pictures]


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's my baby, he's 3/4'd tb, and 1/4 qh by Artful Move
me and him, name's joey








My old Trianer and Joey in the adequan








Me and Him from last weekend at WEF








Excuse the bad eq, hunters








And finally, the first time I got on him


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hunterhic- very cute!


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you very much.
Personally, I think my horse looks like a warmblood rather than a qh or a Tb... What do you guys think?


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

^ Hunterchic--- I have a TB named Joe:wink: lol i sometimes call him Joey. but your Joey is gorgeous!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

hunterchic said:


> Thank you very much.
> Personally, I think my horse looks like a warmblood rather than a qh or a Tb... What do you guys think?


He looks sort of like a WB out of a TB mare, but I can definitely see the TB. He looks to be a classic TB, not like a current sprinter.

People say that my TB mare, Nani looks like a QH or an appendix, it's rather depressing.


----------



## hunterchic (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, He has these crazy bloodlines from his father, who I think he is identitical to. He has War Admiral and Man O' War as his great grandfathers or something. 
He's for sale btw, if anyone needs a registered QH and a veteran in the AA-shows,
He's in Wellington right now for WEF.


----------



## MyTBfreddy (Feb 8, 2009)

I owned an OTTB for about two years. Fantastic breed! His named was Freddy, and I recently sold him to a friend of mine because I didn't have the time for him. He had lots of issues, sadly, even though he's been off the track for 9 years. What a fun horse though! Certainly highstrung, but a pleasure to ride. I'll try and find some pics and add them later. He was a pretty 17.2 chestnut with huge withers lol.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

17.2?! Big guy!!
William, Sam's buddy, has BIG withers LOL.
Sam's got pretty big withers, too...I think it's a TB thing...


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

I love my Tb's you will never find anything quicker in it's feet!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

I got another one so I want to show her off too 

Taylor, almost 3, 16.3 hands, liver chestnut, OTTB


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

3 Years? She sounds like she's fresh off the track. Do you know her history?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

Guess what guys?!?! I get to go pick him up within the next 2 weeks, hopefully. Hes a bay, 15.3 hands and hes 6.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

SamboStar said:


> 3 Years? She sounds like she's fresh off the track. Do you know her history?


Yep, got her Thur... so here is the story:

I got Maddy off the track in Oct. of 07 ... she has been a doll to work with ... I have been thinking about selling her and getting another project horse (we can only afford one horse)... but i was having a hard time parting with Maddy.

The guy that I got Maddy from, a trainer/jockey called me and said that he had this 3 yr old that he needs to sell, she isn't fast enough. So I went to look at her and loved her. I had a few other people call about Maddy but I didn't feel that any of them were the right home. I told the trainer that I could only have one horse but I would try and sell Maddy. 

Well I got a call from him saying that they really need to get rid of the filly(we are calling her Taylor) and that he was feeding her out of his pocket b/c the owners wanted her gone, she wasn't fast enough. I told him that I hadn't sold Maddy but if they wanted to give her to me I would take her. 

**side note** I am now teaching lessons on the weekend and was saving for a trailer- so i put that money into board for Taylor...

So he called me back Thursday and said that they said I could have her and when could I pick her up... so I found a barn that had a stall and it was in my price range and we picked her up Thursday night and brought her to the barn. 

I went to check on her Friday when I got off work and then I taught lessons all day Sat. (but my friend let her out in pasture) and then it rained Sunday so I just checked on her and of course it's raining again today .. i don't know how she moves- my friend said she looked amazing in pasture- so i can't wait to see her and dive into her training!

As a yearling she sold for $10,000 so she has good bloodlines but just wasn't fast enough ... the trainer that I got her from is really good with young ones ... both of the mares that i have are from him and they are SUPER personable ... so ill keep everyone posted and when it stops raining i will take some confo pics- she has the LONGEST legs ever


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is the love of my life 

His name is Nelson, and his show name is Quantum Leap. He is 16.3hh and is 16 years old.

He was born to race, but never had any intention to do so. He then went A circuit Hunter/Jumpers, and then 3rd Level Dressage. And then he went Preliminary Level Eventing. 

Now he is with me and I am loving every minute of it!

I've been blessed to have him in my life for almost 2 years - and he is my Super Hero!

*He is my Companion:*




























*Competative:*
































































*And a Character:*


----------



## fireinthedisco (Feb 17, 2009)

Rusty showjumping recently (the chestnut)  and captain competiting in show hunter (the bay)


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

kchfuller:
She sounds like fun so far! Not fast enough, eh? She may not meet track standards for speed, but trust me, you'll find out soon enough how fast she really is! Sam "belongs on the racetrack" according to my mom, even though he's 13!!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

SamboStar said:


> kchfuller:
> She sounds like fun so far! Not fast enough, eh? She may not meet track standards for speed, but trust me, you'll find out soon enough how fast she really is! Sam "belongs on the racetrack" according to my mom, even though he's 13!!


yeah Maddy my 5 yr old was "not fast enough" either and most of the time she is great but sometimes-boy she loves to act 5 and race horse-ish...

Taylor has yet to be discovered


----------



## BetterInTimeRedRosie (Jan 12, 2009)

*Better In Time aka Max*

Here is my thoroughbred Better In Time aka Max he is 16.0 hands and 9 years old. Shown in hunter/jumper.


----------



## AshleyNewman (Mar 5, 2009)

RockinTheBit07 said:


> Here is my lovely TB, Joe:wink:.





He looks like he's being such a good sport for wearing that santa hat!


----------



## carolynereed09 (Jan 17, 2009)

I have 4 TB mares & they are all great. My oldest is 26 & the youngest is 5.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, Sam loves to "play race horse", but I won't let him anymore - it interferes too much with training him that there is a gait between trot and gallop!


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

TB are amazing horses! I love them! 
Here's the OTTB I ride. her name is October Skye shes 8 years old and 16hh










riding in the snow


----------



## hotpinkhorse04 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is my 3 YO OTTB gelding 
Dixie Request


And here is my mare i just rescued... I know she is skinny. She needs 300 pounds, we are working on it. She is 12 years old... Havent figured out her name yet



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1026909&id=727093488


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

here is another cut pic of Taylor .. i know my eyes are closed but she almost looks fake! And isn't her blanket cute :lol:


----------



## rosie9r (Dec 1, 2008)

hotpink, she is so pretty. Looks just like the TB I rescued, weight wise. I love the color of her muzzle!


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Dixie is sooo pretty! I love his trot!
hotpink - is your mare a TB? Her face looks like an Arab's. Then again, so does Sam's. He even has similar coloring around his nose, the same mousey brown color. 
LOVE the blanket, kchfuller! Her profile seems similar to William's.


----------



## hotpinkhorse04 (Mar 13, 2009)

haha thanks yes my mare is a tb, tattoo'd and all. Just has a very typey face. She will make a great broodmare for someone for sure!


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Sam i love the blanket too! they have them on stateline.com


----------



## EquineLoverForever (Feb 14, 2009)

It's almost ironic that I've always just 'had a thing' for Thoroughbreds, and my first horse turned out to be one! The first time I saw him, I knew he was mine. And my trainer is amazed because she said that in all the years she's been helping people to get a horse, I am the first person she's seen that got the first horse they went to go see/try out.


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Thoroughbred are great!!
Sweety, mare I used to lease:
FA07SEVEP8
and Boomer, gelding I rode
FA07SEVEP8


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm... Im on my laptop and its being dumb and not copying/pasting the url properly... will have to do it later...


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

I love my thoroughbred! They have so much character!! 
Here's my boy, Drake. We're training for eventing. He's good at dressage! When I got him he was still very racehorse-ish at 13! Love him!! 












sorry about the size! below is his first night with me, a year ago today.


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Is that a scar over his right eye?


----------



## Sir Drake (Mar 8, 2009)

It is. :[ He bumped his head somewhere between getting from his previous owner's barn to mine. Not sure how. But its gone now!


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

Boomer, 3 year old gelding I used to train:








And Sweety, 7 year old mare I leased last summer:


----------



## SamboStar (Sep 18, 2008)

Scars...when Sam's owner first turned him out with the other horses, they chased him around, and he slipped :O. He got a scratch on the point of his left hip, still has a scar there....


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Pyro is an OTTB and he's such a sweety! He sure did live up to his name today though... -.-


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Here's my TB gelding, Victor. This was last summer.


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

aww what a cutie! I'm hopefully going to be getting a TB soon. so happy!


----------

